# Non Probe Sexing Of Carpets



## Kyro (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone, I would like to find out from those of you that keep adult carpets how do you go about finding out the sex of them? From what ivé read & been told it's not good to probe adult carpets(8years) as even experienced people can cause damage, so if you are not sure of your snake sex do you all just do it by eye?I have sat & stared at my snakes bits for hours trying to tell if it's a he or she & I think female but i'm really not sure & it's hard without others to compare her to. I have also heard than you can compare the length of the spurs but once again compare it to what:lol:So if anyone can point me to a site that has male/female spur & vent pics of carpets that would be really appreciated.I know Pilbara Pythons has some great pics & info but unfortunately the pics aren't carpet pythons.Feel free to throw up some of your own vent/spur pics if you have adults

Cheers


----------



## ALLANA (Aug 8, 2007)

not sure but I"Ive heard of the popping method, or of course if you sit there long enough and wait for them to do there business you should most times see the boys bits come out  (trying to be polite here lol). I spoke to my vet (Clayton knight) about this a while ago and he said that no harm could be done with probing, it just wasn't physically possible although I'm not going to go into detail with that as I"m not a vet but I think as long as your careful and experienced there shouldn't be a problem. Other than that sorry that's about the only ways I know of doing it.


----------



## nvenm8 (Aug 8, 2007)

They can be probed. Popping and probing should only be done by experienced people. Have a look at the spurs, a male carpet pythons spurs will be bigger than the females. This is but one method of checking. 
Tail length is an indication as well. 
Here is a link that may help your curiosity? - http://www.vpi.com/publications/determining_the_sex_of_snakes


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 8, 2007)

probing adult pythons is completely harmless if done correctly, they can even be probed as hatchlings.
Spurs can give a good indication on the sex of pythons but is not so much the actual spur that you need to look at, as females can have quite large spurs too, but its the hook on the end of the spur that tells the story. Males will normally have a large hook on the end of the spur, sometimes as large as the spur its self, where as most females will hardly have any noticable hook on the end of the spur.


----------



## Kyro (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for that everyone


----------



## eladidare (Aug 8, 2007)

i wouldnt go about doin this unless you were a 100% sure how to do it, but saline injection is a fairly easy and harmless method, but it isnt without its risks...


----------



## Kyro (Aug 8, 2007)

The hemipenes on that Burmese python are HUGE:shock:


----------



## Craig2 (Aug 8, 2007)

could you elaberate eladidare


----------



## Pythons Rule (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd suguest taking it to a professional vet that deals with snakes, don't go to a pet shop unless you know they are professionals at it, that way tyou know its in good hands and that it will be done properly I've gotten it done by both but personly the vet was so much more comfortable doing it and wasn't rouph or anything.


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was at a pet shop on Sunday and asked the guy do they probe snakes and said they do the water method but would not tell me how has anyone heard of this method


----------



## eladidare (Aug 8, 2007)

Valley Reptile Supplies said:


> could you elaberate eladidare


 
saline injection to evert the hemipenes is very accurate! 
up to 100ml (depending on size of reptile) of saline solution is injected into the tail, just distal to where the hemipenes is located if the individual is a male...
it is injected until either sufficient eversion has occurred or resistance can be felt at the plunger...
however...
placement of the of the needle too proximally on the tail may direct the fluid into a hemipenis rather than behind it, making the procedure a dangerous one!
DO NOT attempt if you arent completely sure about what your doing!!!
cheers
Ryan


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a guy come around to my place today and he sexed the animals he was buying by using a needle on a thread and suspending it over them..If it spins one way its a female and the other way makes it male.
Baz


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 8, 2007)

from vent down male are longer and females a shorter


----------



## eladidare (Aug 8, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> I had a guy come around to my place today and he sexed the animals he was buying by using a needle on a thread and suspending it over them..If it spins one way its a female and the other way makes it male.
> Baz


 
LOL


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 8, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> I had a guy come around to my place today and he sexed the animals he was buying by using a needle on a thread and suspending it over them..If it spins one way its a female and the other way makes it male.
> Baz


 
It surprisingly works. Have seen it done on pregnant women to determine the sex of their baby.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> It surprisingly works. Have seen it done on pregnant women to determine the sex of their baby.


I bet you it only works 50% of the time...


----------



## junglemad (Aug 8, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> I had a guy come around to my place today and he sexed the animals he was buying by using a needle on a thread and suspending it over them..If it spins one way its a female and the other way makes it male.
> Baz





you can also flip a coin. heads for boy tails for girl.


----------



## Jonny (Aug 8, 2007)

Whenever I receive a carpet that needs to be rehomed I take a guess on sex by spur size then check it via probing and found sexing on (hook on)spur size very unreliable.


----------



## cris (Aug 8, 2007)

junglemad said:


> you can also flip a coin. heads for boy tails for girl.



or just text "probe" to 13 13.....


----------



## HerpDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

Probing is the best method and does not cause damage if done correctly. Hydrostatic eversion of the hemipenes is not recommended as it can result in severe tail damage


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes a friend did it when my wife was pregnant and decided she was having a girl, she had twin boys but she was surprisingly close really. 



0_missy_0 said:


> It surprisingly works. Have seen it done on pregnant women to determine the sex of their baby.


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 8, 2007)

had a long discussion with Roy re: needle on a thread. i thought he was pulling my leg, but does he actually believe it?


----------



## Reptile City (Aug 9, 2007)

You can tell the sex from the shedding of the python!
Look at the vent area for the shed sperm plugs.
Males will have little brown type skin bits attached to the shed at the vent.
But its wise to go by 2 sheds just incase the snake did not shet the vent area fully.
Females will not have the extra shed bits. lol

Jason


----------



## Pythons Rule (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah thats all well and good but I have 2 males and never have they shed with sperm plugs. some snakes doen't leave any trace of being a man.


----------

